
Python in Visual Studio Code – March 2020 Release - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/python-in-visual-studio-code-march-2020-release/
======
benayatei
I'm using vsCode for development code and everything is fine but jetbrains is
perfect.

